# Encouraging news-Highland Aires



## fiona b (Nov 12, 2020)

Highland council opening to have some aires in place for the tourist season next year:









						Continental-style stopovers planned for campervans in Highlands
					

Highland Council hopes a network of basic overnight rest stops could help visitors and local communities.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 12, 2020)

What a good idea .,why didn't  we think of that,


----------



## The laird (Nov 14, 2020)

Fingers crossed various different councils etc see the potential


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 14, 2020)

Its about time this country wakened up as it has been resting since ww2.


----------



## 4x4man (Nov 15, 2020)

I think we should lobby our own councils to see if this is something we can do as it could bring in revenue through tourism and less antisocial parking etc


----------



## Rolyan57 (Nov 15, 2020)

There is a Facebook group set up specifically for that, to lobby councils and other locations about providing Aires. CAMPRA (campaign for real Aires); it’s having some success.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 15, 2020)

Rolyan57 said:


> There is a Facebook group set up specifically for that, to lobby councils and other locations about providing Aires. CAMPRA (campaign for real Aires); it’s having some success.


They now have a website www.campra.org.uk.
Lots of letter templates to send to councils and landowners etc.


----------



## motorwaycafe (Nov 15, 2020)

For the un-initiated - what are 'Aires'?


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 15, 2020)

motorwaycafe said:


> For the un-initiated - what are 'Aires'?


They are places where motorcaravans are permitted to park overnight.
Its from the French "aire de camping car".  Most villages and towns in France have them.  They used to be mainly free, but more and more are charging a small fee for waste emptying and getting fresh water.  In Germany they are called Stelplatz and in Italy Sostas.  People who go abroad a lot just use the French term Aires.
Some are just a bit of a car park with no services.  Some have services.  Some even have electric.


----------



## Owlhouse (Nov 15, 2020)

motorwaycafe said:


> For the un-initiated - what are 'Aires'?


Basically they are places for overnight parking for motorhome use. They are not mini campsites and most have a stay limit, could be just one night to several. The ‘facilities’ can range from nothing to water, toilet dump, toilets and showers. Some are free and some have a small charge which may be just for the facilities use or the overnight stay. You may be on a car park, a patch of land etc. A lot do say ‘no camping behaviour’ so you are not supposed to put out chairs and tables etc.


----------



## Markd (Nov 15, 2020)

It may be the end of wilding elsewhere of course with free spirits been moved on to the few official stopover points?


----------



## motorwaycafe (Nov 15, 2020)

Owlhouse said:


> Basically they are places for overnight parking for motorhome use. They are not mini campsites and most have a stay limit, could be just one night to several. The ‘facilities’ can range from nothing to water, toilet dump, toilets and showers. Some are free and some have a small charge which may be just for the facilities use or the overnight stay. You may be on a car park, a patch of land etc. A lot do say ‘no camping behaviour’ so you are not supposed to put out chairs and tables etc.


Thank you for your reply. I still have plenty of the British Isles to visit before I’ll have the experience to go abroad.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 15, 2020)

motorwaycafe said:


> Thank you for your reply. I still have plenty of the British Isles to visit before I’ll have the experience to go abroad.


Time to get your ass over to this we neck of the woods then.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 16, 2020)

Markd said:


> It may be the end of wilding elsewhere of course with free spirits been moved on to the few official stopover points?


My thoughts exactly. If we’re providing you with a park up on a bit waste ground on the outskirts of town why are you parking in that secluded spot next to the loch could be what we will be asked. I for one don’t want to be herded into a so called Aire.


----------



## mfw (Nov 16, 2020)

The scottish scenery is excellent but the weather unpredictability and midges have to be considered with where i live on south coast within 40 mls of a couple of ferry ports and similar mileage i can be in spain - hopefully other councils in england and wales will take the iniative


----------



## colinm (Nov 17, 2020)

motorwaycafe said:


> Thank you for your reply. I still have plenty of the British Isles to visit before I’ll have the experience to go abroad.


I've been camping and motorhoming around the world for 40 years, as much as I love my touring in the UK it's great to add other countries into the mix, even if it's only occasionally.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2020)

colinmd said:


> I've been camping and motorhoming around the world for 40 years, as much as I love my touring in the UK it's great to add other countries into the mix, even if it's only occasionally.


I totally agree as one mans love is anothers hate, my wife cannot stand sunlight as being irish white and buns at the slightest bit, me im not fond of to much heat, other seem to wallow in what i would call oven baking beaches.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 17, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I totally agree as one mans love is anothers hate, my wife cannot stand sunlight as being irish white and buns at the slightest bit, me im not fond of to much heat, other seem to wallow in what i would call oven baking beaches.



My idea of hell Trev, lying on a hot sandy beach.

Give me mountains in winter any day.


----------

